# I've been stimulated!



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

For once in my life I love the IRS.

I got a check for $1,800, that's $1,200 for me and the misses and $300 for each minor child living at home. OK, the minor children will get their $300, that's fair. They'll just spend it on song downloads and prepaid airtime anyway. Remember when it used to be candy and records? Even the 4 year old knows how to find iTunes, that is frightening although I firmly believe big sis is the culprit.

So here's the breakdown on what I'm hoping to do with my share:

1 Super International set and a 4X8 plywood sheet for setting it up on. $150.

2 days on the coast deep sea fishing. $400.

3 new Parma controllers for Sequoia Speedway. We're gettign a bit tired of the Tyco replacement controllers. $80.

4 new G-Jets for racing with Yoshi's V8 Australian Supercar Series. $200.

5 new pairs of Levi's, I haven't bought clothing in 2 years. $100. 

6 piece McDonalds McNuggets, with honey mustard. $5. Hey, I needed something with a 6.

7 new T-Chassis LifeLikes, you guys were right, they do wear out pretty quick even running them on 12 volts. $126.

OK, that leaves me less than $200, so I'll spend $120 and have my Escape detailed and fill the gas tank. That should do it.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of Yoshi's V8 Australian Supercar bodies by chance Pete? If so I would love to see them.

Scott


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Wait till next year? Will you feel the same??


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pete ! What about Smokey, did you forget about him? Couldn't you get him his own car now ? LOL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Pete ! What about Smokey, did you forget about him? Couldn't you get him his own car now ? LOL


Exactly -- that and a big 'ol bag of catnip. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

YEAH PETE ! A big old bag of catnip too ! Cmon!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Zaskar24 said:


> Do you have any pictures of Yoshi's V8 Australian Supercar bodies by chance Pete? If so I would love to see them.
> 
> Scott


Scott, the bodies going to be Scale Auto Nissan Skyline GTR's body painted as Holdens and Falcons and using Patto's decals. It was the closest vacuformed example we could find. All the cars will run the same body with a minimum height restriction. Since the G-Jet is already tubed for a lexan body it's pretty even competetion.




ScottD961 said:


> Pete ! What about Smokey, did you forget about him? Couldn't you get him his own car now ? LOL


Smokey is in trouble right now, he has been beating up on my 12 year old solid white Abyssinian, something that is expressly not permitted. He's been doing cage time at night until he straightens up, which isn't much of a punishments since that's where he lives when we go to shows. He might get some of whatever I catch when I do fishing.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well if he had his very own slot car then maybe he wouldn't do that anymore !


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe, or I'll get him another mouse with catnip in it. It's bad enough I have to keep one $1400 cat from beating the crap out of another $1400 cat. 

I had to call Yoshi about which body we're using, I think it hasn't been decided yet since they want me to make it. I'm proposing just making it an IMSA series and use '89 Trans Am cars like the Merkur, Quattro, Cougar and Mustang.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

5 pair of Levis for $100? Sheez they are like $40+/pair around the Chicago area.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*i printed this on that T-shirt transfer paper*

and wore it to our last HOPAC race. 

hey, if i hadnt spent it on slot cars the wife would have spent it on shoes!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Slott V said:


> 5 pair of Levis for $100? Sheez they are like $40+/pair around the Chicago area.


Two words. Wal. Mart. $19.95 for fat boy sizes, if you're skinny they're $17.95. I also get the Rustlers brand for work, $10 a pair. 

My local Toys-R-Us now carries LifeLike cars and sets, so I think my series is saved for the time being. Scratch the car detailing off my list, I think I'm buying a layout or two.


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> I had to call Yoshi about which body we're using, I think it hasn't been decided yet since they want me to make it. I'm proposing just making it an IMSA series and use '89 Trans Am cars like the Merkur, Quattro, Cougar and Mustang.


Not out of the question but there isn't much in the way of IMSA decals for those cars. I would add to that lineup the 911 GT to have a proper event. The 510 idea was for something else, now disregarded. I'm also having to consider using just T-Turbo or SG+ chassis instead of the G-Jet strictly because of costs, if everyone has two cars that should be enough with 7 drivers.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Spend those Bushy Bucks and get the machine back in gear.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I plan on buying a new video camera with my stimulus check. The old Hi-8mm Sony needs repair after being punished in race cars, offshore boats, snowmobiles and NHRA events. I think the last Top Fuel race I was at put the final nail in the coffin as the RF from the magnetos on those things are notorious for frying the CCD's in cameras. That camera faired well for the thousands of hours I put on it over the years. I have so much 'lost' footage on 8mm tape. I need to take all that old tape in and get it put on DVD. New camera will be digital.
:woohoo:


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

> Spend those Bushy Bucks and get the machine back in gear.


I did, I spent mine on a tank of gasoline and my water and trash bill.



> 7 new T-Chassis LifeLikes, you guys were right, they do wear out pretty quick even running them on 12 volts. $126.


In the 1st place, you're paying to much for them, and second, I have yet to wear one out.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I never thought about that, the RF damage. I'll have to pull mine out and check it. I never have even watched the March Meet's from Famosa yet for that matter. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Pete- A friend used to pilot the Craftsman/Fluke TF dragster. When I video taped him at the line my camera would distort something aweful. So I asked what the deal was. He told me the RF coming off those mags kill video cameras and his crew had gone through a few before discovering this. :freak:

Those magnetos throw 144kv at 44amps each. *And there's 2 of 'em!* 288kv @ 88 amps trying to light all that nitro. Its like arc welders in the engine. By the time the rail gets done making a run the spark plugs are burned away. (4-5 seconds!) That doesn't matter though since by the end of the run the engine is dieseling from the internal heat and the only way to shut it down is to shut off the fuel!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Speaking of Nitro*

BTW- I'll be going to Route 66 Sunday for the NHRA event. There is nothing like seeing Top Fuel in person. I get goose bumps just thinking about it. It's always funny watching the new fans in the pits. They hear one of the Nitro cars fire up and all run to the trailer to watch. Fools! The fun part is watching them all run away seconds later choking and rubbing their watering eyes. Nitromethane is brutal. I can't believe the EPA allows anyone to burn it. LOL
:woohoo:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

When I lived in Porterville Dave Beebe was a good friend of mine. He raced funny cars in the late 1960's and early 1970's. They still ran a front engined car at Famosa though for the March Meets. I've met Scelzi a couple of times here in town, he used to have his cars in one of the malls during the annual shows, they started it up once inside and it rattled all the displays loose on that whole half of the mall, and filled it with so much fumes they had to evacuate it. The only real drags I go to now are the Good Guy's meets at Famosa, occasionally to Pomona or Infineon, but not often. I definately have to check my camera this weekend.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sequoia being destroyed by an errant footbal, PRICELESS

For everything else, there's Mastercard.

Couldn't resist


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Slott V said:


> 5 pair of Levis for $100? Sheez they are like $40+/pair around the Chicago area.


I was going to say something similar, more like, "been alot more then 2 years since buying Levi's there big guy" lol. 
I wear a 40 waist 36 inseam and I'm pretty sure your close to that size Pete, I do my best shopping for my size on fleabay. stores just don't carry many of my size.

And my stimmy check helped keep my nose above the water again in the old BILL department.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

> I wear a 40 waist 36 inseam


WOW, you really are as wide as you are tall.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

ROFL Medic, repairs made, racing continues. And it's not so much wearing them out as when they start to slow down I want new ones. I have 4, everyone else has 3. When they get 4, I'll get a 5th. When everyone else gets 5 I'll change the class rules and everyone will have to start over. 

Seth, 44X32, but I was a 48 at the beginning of the year. I only got 4 pair of Levi's, the rest were Wranglers.

I still got the Escape detailed, man did it need it. I didn't realize how bad the interior smelled of old Taco Bell and Thai food until they got it all out and made it fresh again. I have to hand it to the detail guy though, made me laugh. When I pulled in he said that was the quietest car he'd never heard. His buddy slapped him on the back and told him he was going deaf. I think it was almost an hour before he realized it was a Hybrid. I can actually see out the back window now too. And I bought a bicycle, just for those days when it's not too hot to ride to work. With all of those reusable grocery bags I have now my carbon footprint is way below average.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

> t's always funny watching the new fans in the pits. They hear one of the Nitro cars fire up and all run to the trailer to watch. Fools! The fun part is watching them all run away seconds later choking and rubbing their watering eyes



Yeah, I went to the US Nats in Indy a couple of times and watched the newbies there too, it was a blast.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

$1400. for a cat.What is it a Bengal tiger


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

BTW- I'll be going to Route 66 Sunday for the NHRA event. There is nothing like seeing Top Fuel in person. I get goose bumps just thinking about it. It's always funny watching the new fans in the pits
I love drag racing.I've been at the Nationals AT ENGLISHTOWN NJ SINCE 1973.wE QUALIFIED # 1 in the old Modified production class in 1978 C/MP.Maybe it was 79.I'm losing it.We actually crashed our trailer into DYNO DON NICHOLSEN'S TRAILER.He wasn't happy.As loud as it is I find it so peaceful I could fall asleep.Tom


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> $1400. for a cat.What is it a Bengal tiger


Bengals are a closed class. A good Bengal now costs nearly $4000. Smokey is a CFA 10/10 Russian Gray, also refered to as a Russian Blue, with papers. His real name is Csar Archangel Blue Smoke, Smokey just fits better. He has won his class 4 times and almost won a best in show. He's also been taught a few tricks like tightrope walking and slot car retreiving. He does have a problem with getting them in the right lane since he is color blind. Yelling "BLUE, BLUE, BLUE" at him only makes him drop the car and exit the track. The cool thing about this breed of cat is they don't shed and are nearly hypoallergenic. 

Casper is a solid white Russian Blue and Abyssinain mix, a pretty rare occurance. They call them Russian Whites although they don't show well because of the mixing of the breeds. I got him as a kitten to settle a debt then found out what he was. It took me 5 years to get his papers, by then his show career was pretty much over. He has had health problems lately so I have to watch how much they play. 

I also have a red nose pit bull that won't have anything to do with either cat. She learned long ago that they have sharpies on the ends of their feet and avoids them at all costs.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

You got a $1400 cat and only a $150 slot car track, how sick is that?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Smokey retreives your slot cars, puts them back on the track, but he doesn't have his own ? What a shame !


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

medic57 said:


> WOW, you really are as wide as you are tall.


Just long legs..........imagine the high water jokes I got growing up in high school, yep, all those years of torment are going to come to an end as I am signing up to work with Dave Scott, super coach/super action, person in Texas, I will do the dont's.

My resume was 14 years of retail work............that and the tormented childhood should be enough to land me a cool ass kicking job, and I never been arrested. (but then when I go to slot car shows I look around and think, "gee guys, weight watchers is in the next room, and next week is the Star Wars convention.......weeeeeeeeee, none of us probably ever were.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Just long legs..........imagine the high water jokes I got growing up in high school, yep, all those years of torment are going to come to an end as I am signing up to work with Dave Scott, super coach/super action, person in Texas, I will do the dont's.
> 
> My resume was 14 years of retail work............that and the tormented childhood should be enough to land me a cool ass kicking job, and I never been arrested. (but then when I go to slot car shows I look around and think, "gee guys, weight watchers is in the next room, and next week is the Star Wars convention.......weeeeeeeeee, none of us probably ever were.



Can you start Monday?


Dave


----------

